# Hostess-type cupcake filling?



## lentil

We want to make a hostess-type cupcake and aren't really sure in which way to go for the filling. It would be piped in then the cupcake would be topped with ganache. Would you suggest a gelatin,cream, sugar whipped cream type? 

Also, any ideas for a peanut butter filling?

TIA


----------



## tablebread

Well just a quick jump around the net yielded these results:

Mock Hostess Cupcakes Recipe @ iChef

Here's an almond version:

Almond Cream Filling Recipe @ iChef

I am sure you could mess around a bit for different results.

Cheers,

TableBread


----------



## lentil

Thanks, tablebread! I saw those recipes when I was looking around, but neither really seem like that fluffy filling Hostess does so well. Maybe I just need lots of chemicals.....


----------



## tablebread

LOL :lol: maybe

You could also just try a buttercream icing. If whipped correctly that can be be pretty airy. Let us know what you try.


----------



## fatlady

Hi Lentil<

I have had a lot of good coments from the recipe I have used for years. I use it to make a Hostess cupcake filling or a Twinkie filling. Put 2 teaspoons of hot water in a small cup and add 1/4 teaspoon of salt. Set Aside. Beat 1 7oz. jar of marshmallow creme, 1/2 cup shortening, 1/3 cup powdered sugar and 1/2 teaspoon clear vanilla. Add salt mixutre and stir until combined. I used a frosting bag with a star tip on it and just push it into the center of the cupcake and give it a quick shot of the filling. If you give it too much the cupcake will bust open. I hope this helps. Enjoy!!


----------



## lentil

fatlady,

I think your recipe sounds more like it! I'm not sure I can get marshmallow creme here, though. I seem to remember that Fluff is all I've seen. However, in the ice cream topping section of the store, they have a marshmallow topping. Would that be what I'm looking for?


----------



## risque cakes

FLUFF is the brand name of marshmellow creme, in case that helps you.


----------



## lentil

There are actually 2 types, from what I've heard. Fluff is the spread for sandwiches (yuck!) and there's also a marshmellow creme. The creme is more pourable than the Fluff. At least that's what I've been told from another cooking website.


----------



## fatlady

Lentil, I think that Fluff is about the same thing. I find jars of marshmallow creme next to the marshmallows in my local grocery store. I have never used marshmallow ice cream topping but you could give it a try. It might be better than mine. Good Luck!


----------



## lentil

I used your recipe for filling today and we sold out of "hostess" cupcakes! They were wonderful! The only change I made was to use 1 cup of conf sugar. Instead of the loopy decoration that Hostess uses on top, we did loops then PP (the initials of my business) and more loops. The customers got it and loved it. Thanks so much!


----------



## chefraz

we make ding dongs(ring dings) at work all the time for banquets. and we use italian *meringue with vanilla.*


----------



## ecolee01

Standard American Buttercream ( shortening, XX sugar , vanilla, Water or milk) using the paddle attachment, mix until as fluffy as you desire. :chef:


----------



## fatlady

Lentil, I am glad it worked for you. I can't keep them in my shop either. I also use yellow cake with the same filling to make twinkies. My family has always liked them better than the original twinkies. fatlady


----------



## lentil

I made funny bones using choc cake, your filling made with peanut butter added, and a milk chocolate ganache topping. Another big seller! How do you get a twinkie shape? It may be next!


----------



## cater diva

What is the gelatin, cream, sugar recipe you are talking about? I need a stabilized whipped cream, but have had difficulty in making it properly...without any stringy gelatin in it. yuck. Could someone please explain to me in detail how to make this? Thanx!


----------



## gourmetcupcakes

I definitely would not go for a whipped cream filling. I have had countless bad experiences with the whipped cream over moistening and seeping through to the bottom of the cupcakes. It leaves an "Oily" effect on the liners. Definitely a no no. I would go for a classic cream cheese frosting, make the consistency a bit thicker ofcourse so it can hold its own.

and as for the peanut butter filling, I do not recommend using bottled peanut butter directly. Buy a package of peanut butter chips, melt them like you would chocolate, and mess with the consistency until its exactly how you want it to be. The bottled peanut butter tends to be way too sticky.


----------



## Guest

Well I made a triple chocolate cupcake, filled it with the recipe from "fatlady" also tweaked it as "lentil" did, adding more than double the powdered sugar to lighten them.... a total hit, nothing but crumbs are left..

Thanks guys


----------



## lentil

I think we'll be making these again soon!


----------



## chefedb

I use a standard butter cream (whatever flavor turns you on and whatever color. ) only I add a bit of instant modified food starch for stability and it retards any weeping into cake. For hostess type snowballs I  mix with fluff( do on mixer) and roll in coconut. For Funny Bones type  whip in pnut butter into basic buttercream and starch. I also sift my 10x sugar before using.


----------



## nuttnutt3k

I know you posted this quite a while ago but I just happened upon this site today. I have used this for graduation parties where I have made the cakes, cupcakes etc. It sounds interesting but turns out very nice.

1 c. milk

2 tbs. flour

Cook until thick and creamy, cool completely.

1/2 c. shortening

1/2 c. real butter

1 tsp. vanilla or almond extract

1 c. sugar

1/2 tsp. salt

Mix together until creamy. Add cooked mixture and mix until light and creamy. Use decorating bag and tip to fill cupcakes.


----------



## dolcebaker

I have a recipe for 'Fluffy Marshmallow Cream'

6 Tbs water, 1 1/4 C light corn syrup, 3/4 C plus 1 T sugar, 4 Large egg whites, pinch of salt, pinch or cream of tarter, 2 T vanilla extract.

Dir: bring water, corn syrup & 3/4 C sugar to 245 degrees.

Wisk egg whites, salt & cr of tartar until creamy and foamy, then sprinkle the 1 T sugar and continue wisking until whites hold very soft peaks. While on slow speed, drizzle the hot syrup, turn mixer to high and wisk until thick & fluffy and just warm, turn to low, add vanilla.

Another filling recipe I got from Joy of Baking for a Whoopie Pie.. I use for Whoopie Pies

Vanilla Filling: 

1/4 cup (55 grams) vegetable shortening

1/4 cup (4 tablespoons) (55 grams) unsalted butter, room temperature

1 cup (115 grams) confectioners' (powdered or icing) sugar

1 1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract 

1/2 cup (120 ml) light corn syrup

1/8 tsp or a Pinch of salt 

Filling: Beat the shortening and butter until soft and creamy.

With the mixer on its lowest speed, gradually beat in the confectioners' sugar. 

Increase the speed to high, and beat until light and fluffy, about 5 minutes. 

Then, with the mixer on low speed, beat in the vanilla extract and slowly drizzle in the corn syrup. Continue to beat until the filling looks like soft mayonnaise. (harder is better 

Every one loves this, but to be more like Hostess, you might want to go all shortening and leave out the butter


----------

